# Lamb Biryani - An Indian way of cooking Lamb



## sankum (Apr 10, 2008)

We prepare lamb this way and hope you all like it. However you can do this only if you get these ingredients in your place. Do not know how many will have access to these indian spices near your place. Anyways I wanted to share this recipe 

Ingredients:
1/2 cup plain yogurt
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1/2 teaspoon cumin seeds
1 pound boneless lamb, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
3 tablespoons butter /Ghee
1 medium onion, cut into thin slices 
1 tomato cut in small pieces
4 cloves
1 cinnamon stick, broken in half 
2 whole cardamom
1 large bay leave
1 1/2 cups basmati rice, washed and soaked for 30mts
2 3/4 cups water 
1/3 cup chopped cashews or any other nuts of your choice
3 green chillies cut lengthwise
Safron colour (optional)
few dashes of vinegar (optional)
Spices:
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
Salt to taste
1/4 teaspoon of cumin powder and coriander powder each
2tsp of chilli powder
1/4 teaspoon turmeric
1 tsp of Garam masala

Method:

In a bowl, add the yogurt , Ginger garlic paste and all the above mentioned spices and vinegar. Mix well. 
Now add the Lamb pieces and make sure that each piece is coated finely with this mixture.
Refrigerate this mixture for 20mts. This process is called marinating.
In a Pan, Add some butter/ghee and then add bay leaf, cloves, Cinnamon, cardamom. 
Add Cumin seeds and after few seconds add onion and fry them until they become light brown.
Add the green chillies and fry. Now add the tomatoes. Mix well.
Now add the mixture we prepared in a bowl and cook it in a low flame for 15 to 20 mts so that the raw smell disappear.
Cook this mixture till have to ensure that the lamb is tender - and that the spice mixture tastes right.

From here on we have 2 different ways of cooking biryani. The first is by adding the soaked basmati rice to this cooked mixture. Add enough water and close the lid. Cook this for 30mts in a Sim flame and after 30mts the Lamb Biryani is ready. Do not open the lid until the rice is cooked; which will be in 30mts.

The second method is the traditional one. It takes some time but tastes good when we do this way. 
In a big pan, add the rice and water. The water should cover the entire rice. Cook this in a medium flame till the rice is half done. Switch off the stove and stain the water from the rice.
Take a wide vessel (Wider than the Pan in which you are going to cook lamb biryani). Add some water in the vessel. Now place the Pan on this vessel and add some of the cooked mixture in the bottom. Now add the half cooked rice on top of it. Add some safron colour. Again add the cooked mixture and then place the rest of the rice on top. Add some safron colour. Close the lid and allow it to cook for 20mts in low flame. 

We are using water in wider vessel so that the biryani is not burned at the bottom.
After the Lamb biryani is done, add some fried cashews or any nuts and coriander leaves.
Serve hot with Raita.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you, Sankum!

I have had lamb biryani, and it's tops delicious, but I didn't know how to make it myself since I grew up in northeast India. Are you from Gujarat or Rajasthan by chance?

Please keep sharing!!


----------



## sankum (Apr 10, 2008)

i am from chennai. But I have a lot of frnds from north.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Sangeeth,

The recipe looks like a good one. Your description of the procedure calls for "ginger garlic paste." This left me with two questions: About how much ginger? And, should the ginger and garlic should both be crushed with the flat of the knife, then minced so finely they form a paste?" 

Considering the amount of lamb, and the overall mildness of the dish, I'm guessing about half of a normal ginger finger. That you intend the garlic and ginger to dissolve completely -- so, yes they should be crushed before mincing. I'm also guessing that the onions should be sliced extremely fine, so they too, dissolve completely before the rice is added.

Thanks again for the recipe. I've copied it and am looking forward to trying it.

BDL


----------



## sankum (Apr 10, 2008)

boar_d_laze,

For this recipe you can use 1 to 2 tsp of ginger garlic paste. This paste is available in shops or you can prepare it by taking equal amount of ginger and garlic. for eg, 100 g og ginger and 100g of garlic. Peal the garlic and ginger. Put it ina blender and add 1tbspn of olive oil and grind it to a smooth paste. You can use it for 2 months by storing it in fridge. I have given a detailed explanation of how to prepare in my blog. Check out.

As far as onions, yes they need to be sliced thin.

Let me know if you need any more clarification.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

How about a good lamb saag recipe? That's one of my favorites.


----------

